# wreck of the schooner RED WING (1896) in 340 feet of water



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

Howdy y'all. Here is some video of the suspected schooner RED WING, lost in 1896 en route from Havana, Cuba to Moss Point, Mississippi. This deep wreck rests is 340 feet of water southeast of Pensacola. Surprised there were no warsaws or other grouper on the wreck. Enjoy!






Cheers,
Mike


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good video. I am surprised there are not more fish and also surprised that lionfish can survive at that depth.

At 340ft, what does your ascent and descent look like? Ie, how long does the ascent/descent take?


----------



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

polar21 said:


> Good video. I am surprised there are not more fish and also surprised that lionfish can survive at that depth.
> 
> At 340ft, what does your ascent and descent look like? Ie, how long does the ascent/descent take?


Lionfish have been documented to over 1,000 feet and we have seen them fine and happy during upwelling events when water temperature was 48 degrees, so they are petty resilient.

We left the bottom at around 20 minutes (took about 4 minutes to hit the bottom) and our total run time was just under 2 hours. I think our first required decompression stop was around 120 feet or so, but the deeper stops are only for 1-2 minutes or so...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

rebreather? no bubbles. nice video, thanks. i've been that deep, but never on scuba.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's my private spot. Stay offin it....

I love the video, put more up please!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, that's awesome diving like that...purty dern spooky! Already had my answers from the ascent/descent aspect. Until I actually saw someone, I thought it was a rover of some type....


----------



## michael barnette (Jun 23, 2017)

hjorgan said:


> That's my private spot. Stay offin it....
> 
> I love the video, put more up please!


LOL. Really surprised there were no warsaws or other deep water species, or at least more fish. Weird. 
Hope to have some more up soon - have a few more targets to look at up that way. If anyone knows of other deep water wrecks they might be curious about, I am always interested in diving new stuff!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I got bent just watching that


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

The anchor was the money shot. Thanks for sharing. I guess since there seems to be a lot of the ship structure still vertical the location isn't common knowledge?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like the lion fish ate everything but the jacks.


----------

